# Hadaly 22 versus Petri V2 RDA 22



## Silver (20/1/18)

Welcome to fight night ladies and gentlemen







In the ring this evening we have in the left corner wearing blue trunks, the mighty *Petri V2 RDA*. No cloud cap, just the stock flavour machine

And a new entrant recently (in my arsenal), in the right corner, in silver trunks, the acclaimed *Hadaly*.

Its not entirely a fair fight tonight because under their hoods they have different coil setups. And the Petri has two coils versus the Hadaly's single.

Petri has a *dual* NI80 26g 2.5mm ID round wire setup clocking in at 0.4 ohms
Hadaly has a *single alien* from @Amir, clocking in at 0.2 ohms

The juice is the same in both. @rogue zombie 's lovely *Bruised Berry Ice*. Its a great juice. Lots of cold. A bit bubblegummy but i like it a lot.

Vaping both at a range of 35-to about 45 watts

Are you ready?
Here we go

First round - *airflow*

Hadaly more restricted. Petri also a restricted lung hit but more airy. Nowhere near Goonish big air territory but more air. This is interesting, i like them both. Hadaly nicely restricted and i like my restricted air vapes (i vape MTL often) but i also like the Petri. Maybe im just a bit more used to the Petri of late because ive been using it more, so the hadaly feels a tad too tight.

No clear winner but my preference is leaning slightly to the Petri

Second round - *comfort
*
Petri wins. Sorry to the hadaly lovers, but i find the Petri's driptip more comfortable. Its a bit bigger and longer. Hadaly's little tip gets a bit too hot for me on this setup. Side note - i find it easier to drip directly into the larger Petri tip. Been a few near misses trying to aim in the smaller hadaly tip.

Petri is the winner in the comfort round




Third and final round - *flavour and vape experience*

very important round 

I have to say the Hadaly is richer and denser. Also tastes a bit purer. Petri is also very good and i have loved it so much for quite a long time. But in comparison to the hadaly its a touch hollower, a bit less dense and not as rich. Not by much but enough to notice.

Hadaly seems to produce "softer" vapour. Perri is slightly more coarse. Is softer better? Not sure, but it feels soft and pure. Premium'ish. Also the vaping action on the hadaly seems a bit more refined and smooth. If only its tip wouldnt get so damn hot i could draw for longer. Am limited to shorter toots

This is not really a fair comparison. The hadaly has an alien versus the twin normal coils in the petri. But thats what i have on the cards tonight and thats what im comparing right now, so they are battling it out as they are.

And the verdict? Despite the hot tip, the hadaly takes it on this round. Petri not blown away though. Its still standing strong.

Thats it
Battle done

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No knockout, no unanimous decision
They are both great contenders in my book.

Once I get the hadaly dialled in i suspect there might be a knockout or a clear winner. One things for sure, its been a while since my very first vape on an atty has been this good. And for that reason, i respect the hadaly greatly!

Till the mext battle.....
Thanks for watching

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Oh jeepers, i forgot to add the ring girl for round 3 
Just to make it a bit more authentic and add to the atmosphere in the ring
Ok, ive added it in above

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/1/18)

@Silver you need a @hands drip tip for the hadaly. No more heat problems and very comfortable. Glad to see you are enjoying the hadaly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (20/1/18)

Thanks for the comparison @Silver 
I was thinking of a Dotmod setup...I wonder if the petri would perform better with the aliens?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/1/18)

Hmm Hadalay hey... flavour is most important to me.

I never see them on sale anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Silver you need a @hands drip tip for the hadaly. No more heat problems and very comfortable. Glad to see you are enjoying the hadaly.
> View attachment 119617



Thats sounds like the way to go @BioHAZarD , thanks
And that tip of yours looks amazing too on there

What i dont understand about it is how it fits over that raised part on the hadaly?
Can you perhaps take that tip off for me and take a photo of underneath it
Is it designed to look like it sits flush on the hadaly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Sash said:


> Thanks for the comparison @Silver
> I was thinking of a Dotmod setup...I wonder if the petri would perform better with the aliens?



Pleasure @Sash 

Its a funny one, i am still a bit on the fence regarding exotic versus simple coils.
I havemt had much experience with exotics and am planning to do more comparisons on this front over time.
Am a bit biased towards simple coils because i cant make exotics and i prefer to be self sufficient if i can.

I had exotic coils in the Petri when i got it.
Cant remember if they were aliens or fused claptons but they were gorgeous.
Flavour was good but i wanted something crisper 
Made my own normal coils for it a while back and since then have actually preferred it over the exotics that were in there before. I know it sounds crazy but maybe its just the simplicity of the vape. And the types of juices i generally vape.

Anyhow, in my view you cant go wrong with the Petri RDA for flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thats sounds like the way to go @BioHAZarD , thanks
> And that tip of yours looks amazing too on there
> 
> What i dont understand about it is how it fits over that raised part on the hadaly?
> ...


There you go @Silver






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> There you go @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok I see now, that makes perfect sense
Thanks @BioHAZarD 
This is something i definitely need to look at getting 
Did you get it custom made for you or were there ones available for it at Sir Vape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ah ok I see now, that makes perfect sense
> Thanks @BioHAZarD
> This is something i definitely need to look at getting
> Did you get it custom made for you or were there ones available for it at Sir Vape?


Only available as a custom tip @Silver
So you will have to order from @hands when he surfaces again  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/1/18)

Ha ha and 2 days ago foggas sold a hadaly clone for a mere 100 bucks 

Luckily I have 2 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> Pleasure @Sash
> 
> Its a funny one, i am still a bit on the fence regarding exotic versus simple coils.
> I havemt had much experience with exotics and am planning to do more comparisons on this front over time.
> ...



When someone on the forum or anywhere else talks so much about how much they enjoy a certain something (regarding vaping) I always try it and decide for myself if I agree or disagree instead of typing a response for the sake of it....

So, I have tried out some simple coils since you always mention them and maybe you would recall that vicious looking twisted coil I made and posted some time back..?

I have to say, I have a place for simple coils in my rotation. I mostly go for it on my wife's avocado 24 RDTA and I quiet enjoy it! Clean, Crisp, Kla.
Then when it comes to complex liquids I prefer the exotics as it some how brings out different flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Sash said:


> When someone on the forum or anywhere else talks so much about how much they enjoy a certain something (regarding vaping) I always try it and decide for myself if I agree or disagree instead of typing a response for the sake of it....
> 
> So, I have tried out some simple coils since you always mention them and maybe you would recall that vicious looking twisted coil I made and posted some time back..?
> 
> ...



I think you onto a good point and perhaps the topic of a whole new thread. Ie the place for simple coils versus more exotic coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> I think you onto a good point and perhaps the topic of a whole new thread. Ie the place for simple coils versus more exotic coils.


It would be great if the guys can mention their coil build and the atty they would recommend it in. My reason for this request is that I see a lot of guys building "for a certain atty" and i dont quiet understand how that works or what the thought process is like for making such an attempt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Was wondering how much less the airflow is on the Hadaly vs my Petri.






Petri on the left has a 3mm diameter hole on either side. Hadaly has two oblong shaped slots that I measure are 3mm wide and 1mm high. And it has two of those on either side.

*I have worked out that the total area of the airflow holes on the Hadaly is about 20% less.* Petri i calculate at about 14.2 square mm. Hadaly at about 11.568 square mm. So yes, it's noticeably less.

Was quite happy when I worked it out and when I mentioned it to my wife after doing the calculations, she said 'so is that good or bad?' Lol I was a bit stumped. Haha. The answer of course is "It depends on so many things", to which she just shakes her head and laughs.

Anyway here are the measurements and the calculations.

First basic calculation assumes Hadaly oblongs are rectangles.






Now just modifying for the circular shaped ends 






Been a while since I've used Pi on the calculator. Hehe

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/1/18)

in this video Morten talks about the calculated airflow amounts on the Hadaly, Flave and Wasp Nano

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Ah man I'm such a goose. I made a mistake in my calculations for the Hadaly.

I was meant to subtract 8 of those modifications because there are two per oblong and 4 oblongs in total.

So the Hadaly has a slightly lower airflow. 11.136 square mm. About 22% less than the Petri.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

